# Quel est l'equivalent de adobeflash



## pickwicks (24 Février 2013)

JE NE TROUVE PAS ADOBE FLASHPLAYER 10.2(ETPLUS) POUR MAC OS X POWER PC 
PR INTEL OUI 
MAIS PAS POWER PC

POUVEZ VOUS ME DONNER DES LOGICIELS EQUIVALENTS PR VIDEO EN STREAMING ET AUTRES D'AILLEURS..
MERCI PR VOTRE CONTRIBUTION......

Il paraitrait que adobe ait mis fin a toute production de ce type pr mac Power PC


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2013)

Bonjour, 
Il n'y a pas d'équivalent, mais il y a une solution.
Installe cette ""modification/bidouille/hack"" de Flash qui te donne accès à une version du plug 11 
C'est par ici, lien pour le download direct ====> http://www.steelbin.com/FPforFBPPC.zip


----------

